
Ask HN: Freelance jobs or even local entry jobs? - theshire
I&#x27;m located in Seattle I don&#x27;t have a big network to find a career or entry job in web development<p>how did some of you overcome this obstacle? I&#x27;m just getting into the web development movement I know HTML5, CSS3 and JS still learning it.<p>Where does one find remote work to start of in? doesn&#x27;t have to pay very high or anything just to get my feet wet.<p>What are some websites to find remote work?
======
spolu
Hack something cool and show it around.

